# Rock Fish



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

There’s nothing like some good home cooking! I prefer to cook my food because I know what’s going into it. Cooking new things also is helpful culinary training for self sufficiency in a survival event. Utilizing every part of the animal is paramount to enhance your chances. Don’t throw that fish head and bones out. They can be used for a broth in the next meal. 

This meal I’m about to cook for dinner is rock fish with roasted beets, cauliflower and carrots with mashed potatoes. 

Marinating the fish in olive oil, lemon juice, ground garlic, ginger, onion powder, Thai chili ground, salt, black pepper, and ground lemongrass. Put all the ingredients in a mortar and pestal and turn into a paste then cover the fish in this for 1 hour. Cook the fish at high temperature for short time...around 6 minutes. 

The roasted veggies will take a long time of around 1 and 1/2 hour at 375 Fahrenheit. Cover them in olive oil, salt, black pepper, rosemary before spreading on a baking sheet.

Mashed potatoes are easy. Boil the skinned potatoes in lightly salted water until soft. Add milk and butter with salt and chives on top. If you feel fancy make a gravy with chicken stock, onion, butter, thyme, Worcester sauce a couple dabs, black pepper, and thicken with flour. Some mushrooms would make that gravy good IMO.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Here are some pictures of the preparation. It's good to be organized when cooking so it all comes together at the same time.

















View attachment 81461










It is good to keep the fish in the fridge while it marinates to avoid bacterial growth. Just for safety sake.

I separated the veggies so the beets didn't murder the cauliflower color...makes little taste difference since at the end I will mix them up.

I put my potatoes in cold water to extract starch from them. I think they taste better after this is done. My personal preference.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I’ll be making this on Saturday night!


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Here is the final product.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Moved post to Food, health, fitness survival because it is just too delicious for General talk.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks Sasquatch! Didn’t know where it should go.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> Thanks Sasquatch! Didn't know where it should go.


Into your stomach! Looks fabulous.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

.....................


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> Thanks Sasquatch! Didn't know where it should go.


I didn't either but I like to do something every once in a while so I dont get fired.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I didn't either but I like to do something every once in a while so I dont get fired.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Get a digital clipboard and you'll be set.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Into your stomach! Looks fabulous.
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Man. It needs more Thai pepper I thought after eating it and lime.


----------

